# Verdrahtung Querschnitt von Einspeisung über Motorschutz



## ottopaul (4 Januar 2005)

Hallo,
Ich bekomme eine 63A Einspeisung L1 L2 L3 N PE. Die Einspeisung geht bei mir in den Schaltkasten auf einen Hauptschalter für 63A . Vom Hauptschalter auf einen Motorschutzschalter 40A für 18,5KW Motor in Stern-dreieck-Schaltung. 
63A = 16mm² und vom Hauptschalter aus zum Motorschutz?? 
auch in 16mm² ??? 
Vom Motorschutz reicht ja dann 10mm² für die Verdrahtung der Stern-dreieck-Schaltung.???
Für die Steuerung verwende ich ein Motorschutzschalter, danach ein Sitop
muss hier auch 16mm² zum Motorschutz gelegt werden?
Welches Kabel bietet sich an? flexibles??? oder hochflexibles???
viele dank im voraus


----------



## Kojote (5 Januar 2005)

Hi..

Vom Hauptschalter aus gehst du erst auf einen Leitungsschutzelement
(am besten 3XNeozed 50A)
Und von dort aus dann mit 10mm² zum Motorschutz-dann zum Sitop- bis
hin zum Motor


Gruß


Kojote


----------



## smoe (5 Januar 2005)

Ein Motorschutzschalter ist auch ein Leitungsschutz.
Solche einzelnen Abgänge werden zum Verbraucher passend ausgeführt. D.h. Vom 16² einen zb. 6² ab, auf kürzesten Weg zum MS des Sitop.
Wo das in einer Norm steht weis ich auch ned.

smoe


----------



## Kojote (6 Januar 2005)

Ich bin nicht der Meinung das ein Motorschutzschalter auch
ein Leitungsschutz ist.

Denn ein Motorschutz löst termisch aus , eine Schmelzsicherung
nicht..... :!: 


Berichtige mich, aber ich denke das eine Schmelzsicherung
nach VDE (bei Motoren) vorgeschrieben ist.


----------



## PeterEF (6 Januar 2005)

Hallo,



> Ich bin nicht der Meinung das ein Motorschutzschalter auch
> ein Leitungsschutz ist.


Das stimmt nicht: ein richtig bemessener Motorschutzschalter ist Kurzschluß- und Überlastschutz, er hat zwei Auslöser: einen thermischen und einen magnetischen (z.B. PKZM von Moeller). Damit baut man dann die "schmelzsicherungslosen Motorstarterkombination".


> Denn ein Motorschutz löst termisch aus , eine Schmelzsicherung
> nicht.....


Nur fast richtig  :wink: :Jede Schmelzsicherung schmilzt durch die thermischen Wirkungen des durchfließenden Stromes, oder? 

Man darf Motorschutzschalter nicht mit den oft an Schützen direkt montierten Motorschutzrelais verwechseln: diese schalten thermisch, können aber nicht einen Kurzschlußstrom sondern nur den Betriebsstrom zuzüglich eines geringen Überstromes abschalten oder verfügen über gar kein Schaltglied im hauptstromkreis sondern wirken auf das vorgelagerte Schütz mittels eines Hilfskontaktes.
Diese benötigen IMMER einen zusätzlich Kurzschlußschutz, das kann dann auch eine Schmelzsicherung sein.

Peter


----------



## Kleissler (6 Januar 2005)

*Motorschutzschalter*

Der Abgang zum Motor kann ohne Sicherung erfolgen da der MMS auch den Leitungsschutz mitübernehmen kann. Der Querschnitt der Leitungen kann dann entsprechend des Motorschutzschalters ausgelegt werden.
Achtung der Ik der Netzversorgung muss beachtet werden es gibt verschiedene MMS mit unterschiedlichen Ik´s.

MMS = Motorschutzschalter
Ik = Kurzschlusstrom zur Netzseite

Gruß


----------



## cth (6 Januar 2005)

Zu beachten ist auch die Einspeisung des Schutzes für die SITOP.
Entweder gleicher Querschnitt wie die Einspeisung oder kleinerer
Querschnitt in der Ausführung 3kV Kabel, also kurzschlußsicher.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Heinz (7 Januar 2005)

Kojote schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht der Meinung das ein Motorschutzschalter auch
> ein Leitungsschutz ist.
> 
> Denn ein Motorschutz löst termisch aus , eine Schmelzsicherung
> ...



Ein Motorschutzschalter hat zwei Auslöser, einen Thermischen und einen Kurzschlussauslöser.
Der Thermische soll den Motor vor Überlast schützen
Der Kurzschlussschalter soll z.B. beim Wicklungsschluss verhindern, dass der Motor aufbrennt.


----------

